# أهدى السادات للأمريكان الأسلحة السوفيتية "المتقدمة " الميج 23 والميج 21 والسوخوي والص



## يحي الشاعر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*أهدى السادات للأمريكان الأسلحة السوفيتية "المتقدمة " الميج 23 والميج 21 والسوخوي والصواريخ "بعد حرب أكتوبر"*​ 








نقره على هذا الشريط لتكبير الصورة



​ 



ليس فقط قام السادات يوم 7 أكتوبر 1972 ... بإبلاغ أمريكا ، عن أنه لا ينوي تطوير القتال ... وكشف أمر وظهر الجيش المصري .... بعد بداية الحرب (يوم 6 أكتوبر) بعدة ساعات ، السادات ، عندما أعطي أوامره لمستشاره للأمن القومي "حافظ إسماعيل" بإبلاغ اليهودي هنري كيسينجر "وزير الخارجية الأمريكي" ... رسميا بذلك .... مع العلم أن دماء الشهداء كانت لا تزال تسيل علي أرض سيناء ولم تجف بعد .... 
ولكن ... قام بأكثر من ذلك ... مما يضر ... الجيوش العربية والجيش المصري ... وما زالت آثاره تنمو حتي اليوم ..... 

فقد أهدي أنور السادات للأمريكان "بعد حرب أكتوبر" .... وأهدي الأسلحة السوفيتية "المتقدمة " لأمريكا " ... ووصلت الطائرات الميج 23 والميج 21 والسوخوي وغيرهم من الأسلحة والصواريخ السوفيتية الصنع
وقد أنتجت وأصدرت قناة "التاريخ" HISTORY CHANNEL فيلما وثائقي تلفزيوني يمكن رؤيته ... وشرائه ... وقد وثق الفيلم الوثائقي ، هذه الحقيقة بتفاصيل تثير الغضب .... 
بعد حرب أكتوبر 1973" ... أهدي الأسلحة السوفيتية "المتقدمة " لأمريكا " فوصلت الطائرات الميج 23 والميج 21 والسوخوي وغيرهم من الأسلحة والصواريخ السوفيتية الصنع غلي المنطقة السرية والمحروسة المعروفة بإسن "AREA 51 " في وسط صحراء نيفادا ,والتي يتم فيها إختبار الأسلحة السوفييتية و التطورات والإبتكارات العسكرية ... بل أيضا ..ويحضر طيارين إسرائيليين "للتدرب هناك" علي مزايا الطائرات السوفيتية الحديثة 
وهذا موثق في الفيلم الوثائقي الذي أنتجته وأصدرت قناة "التاريخ" HISTORY CHANNEL فيلما وثائقي تلفزيوني يمكن رؤيته ... وقد وثق الفيلم الوثائقي ، هذه الحقيقة بتفاصيل تثير الغضب .... 
والصورة للطائرتين الميج 23 ، كانا ضمن الموضوع التالي .....
وكانت في هذا الفيلم الذي أذاعته القناة الألمانية 3 سات 3Sat ، خلال الأسبوع الماضي ، أكثر من مقاطع عن هذه الحقيقة .. بل والصور عن الطيارين الإسرائيليين .. وهمم يقفون أمام الطائرات الميج 23 المصرية ... والميح 21 المصرية والسوخوي .... وكيف أن ذلك أفادهم بشكل ضخم في تزويدهم بخبرات قيمة جدا في مقاتلة الطيارين الذين يستخدموا هذه الطائرات ...

ومعروف أن ... سوريا ... الجزائر ... العراق (ايام صدام حسين) ... السودان ... الصومال ... ليبيا ... 

هذا يجعلنا ... نتسائل عن مصادفات ... ( سقوط الطائرة المصرية ... الرحلة 990 في المحيط) ... وعليها 23 ضابط طيار .... بما في ذلك ... نائب قائد القوات الجوية المصرية ..... ؟؟؟؟؟ ، فهل كانت هناك علاقة بين سقوط الطائرة .... وتواجد هؤلاء الطيارين عليها ..... 

*أفيقي يــامــصـــــر *​ 
د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*المواضيع التي تنشر ، عما يتم *
*يتحتم أن يحثوا الجيل الجديد علي "التقصي والبحث الدقيق"*​ 



*الحمد لله ، الذي يعيننا جميعا علي تقصي الحقائق *​ 
*المواضيع التي تنشر ، عما يتم ... يتحتم أن يحثوا الجيل الجديد علي "التقصي والبحث الدقيق" *​ 
*فهكذا ... نتوصل إلي معرفة الكثير "المدعم بالوثائق والصور" .... ولا يصبح الأمر "تلفيق أو تخيل" *​ 
*وهكذا أيضا ، يعرف من يجب عليه "المعرفة" ... أن الوعي ينتشر وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها *​ 
*هذا الموضوع ... هو من أحد المواضيع الحساسة جدا ، في حلقة تكتمل ، وتسمي (حرب أكتوبر 73 وإتفاقية كامب ديفيد" ) ...*​ 
*لا بد لنا من "الجرأة" علي (التساؤل) ... وتوجيه "الأسئلة" التي تسودها "شكوك" .... ونبتعد عن كل تأثير للمشاعر و "العاطفية" ... يستدعي ذلك أن نتمسك "بالموضوعية المطلقة" ونتتبع التسلسل للأحداث "البداية" .. "التطور " "النهاية" ونقيم نتائجهم*​ 
*فمن المعروف أن هناك خمس أسئلة رئيسية ... توصل الإجابة عليهم ، إلي معرفة الحقائق *​ 
*1 - هـــل .... ؟؟؟*
*2 - لماذا ... ؟؟؟*
*3 - كيف ...؟؟؟؟*
*4 - متي ... ؟؟؟؟*
*5 - مـــن ... ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*عندما نضع تلك الأسئلة ، لكل ما نريد معرفته من ردود علي شكوكنا وتشككنا وأسئلتنا ... سيصبح الأمر اسهل *​ 
*قد لا نصل إلي ردود ... ولكن "التفكير المنطقي" .. وتوصيل حلقات "سلسلة" ببعضهم ، سيلقي ضوء كبير حلي المسرح بأكمله ...*​ 
*وحتي نصل لذلك .... لا بد لنا من "التقسيم" ... التوقيتي ... والمنطقي للأحداث ثم نأخذ كل منهم علي حد ، ونضع الأسئلة أعلاه ....*​ 
*هكذا .... يعرف "غيرنا" ... أننا .... نعرف ....*​ 
*هذه الحقيقة وحدها ، عن "توافر الوعي" بين الصفوف وخاصة الجيل الجديد ، تؤدي إلي "خشية" من لا يختشي .... إذ أن المثل يقول "إللي إختشوا .... مـــاتوا"*​ 
*يبقي تعليق نهائي " صدور قرار أعلي ... لفرع معين ..... له مسئول آخر .... لا بد أن يوافق .... *
*تم التنفيذ .... الخ الخ الخ " *​ 
*والآن .... لنتتبع "المنطقية و الواقع *​ 


*د. يحي الشاعر*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مش فاهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!

السادات ادى الامريكان طائرات مصرية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لية و فين الدليل

و اية العلاقية بين الموضوع و بين الجملة دى


> هذا يجعلنا ... نتسائل عن مصادفات ... ( سقوط الطائرة المصرية ... الرحلة 990 في المحيط) ... وعليها 23 ضابط طيار .... بما في ذلك ... نائب قائد القوات الجوية المصرية ..... ؟؟؟؟؟ ، فهل كانت هناك علاقة بين سقوط الطائرة .... وتواجد هؤلاء الطيارين عليها ..


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحياتي لجميع الاعضاء الكـــــــــرام
أاقول في ردي على موضوع الاخ ....اقول بأن من يحاصر اخوته في الدين والعروبة الأن ( اقصد غزة ) ...ببنائه الجدار الفولادي تحت الارض... ومد أنابيب مياة ضخمة لعمل قناة مياة كفاصل ( وهي فكرة اسرائيلية قديمة ) 
ليس صعبا عليه خيانة السوفييت الذي يقول الاستاذ محمد حسنين هيكل في برنامحه( تجربة حياة ) على الجزيرة 
بأن كل مسمار حاربنا فيه في رد أثار العدوان في حرب الثلاثة وسبعون كانا من الاتحاد السوفييتي ومش من حد تاني .
اي ان ملخص ما تحدثت به بأن من يخون اشقائه واخوانه في الاسلام والعروبة من السهل عليه خيانة السوفييت .
كملاحطة هنالك شاعر لا اذكر اسمه قال ( اخشى يأن تعود سيناء ***وتضيع مصر ) .
والسلام


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (1 يناير 2010)

لعن الله كل خونة الامة العربية والاسلامية
الاحياء منهم والمقبورين ​


----------



## Desiel_eng (1 يناير 2010)

والله اللى اعرفه ان اليهود والامريكيين اخذوا الميج 21 من طيار عراقي خائن وان الفترة الموضحة بالموضوع كانت امريكا تمتلك الاف 16 والاف 15 احدث طائرات الجيل الرابع حتى الان ولا حاجة بها للخردة الروسية المسماه ميج

اما عن الخيانة فهناك من سافر لاسرائيل واعطاها معلومات حرب العبور ولم يتهم بالخيانة
وهناك من يصافح الصهاينة وجزيرته تهاجم مصر وهناك وهناك وهناك فلا ترمي الناس بالحجر وبيوتكم من الزجاج


----------



## peteng (1 يناير 2010)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75: جزاكم الله خير ا ونتمني منكم المزيد من هذه المعلومات التا ريخيه القيمه​​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (3 يناير 2010)

desiel_eng قال:


> والله اللى اعرفه ان اليهود والامريكيين اخذوا الميج 21 من طيار عراقي خائن وان الفترة الموضحة بالموضوع كانت امريكا تمتلك الاف 16 والاف 15 احدث طائرات الجيل الرابع حتى الان ولا حاجة بها للخردة الروسية المسماه ميج
> 
> اما عن الخيانة فهناك من سافر لاسرائيل واعطاها معلومات حرب العبور ولم يتهم بالخيانة
> وهناك من يصافح الصهاينة وجزيرته تهاجم مصر وهناك وهناك وهناك فلا ترمي الناس بالحجر وبيوتكم من الزجاج


*اعيد واكرر الى يبعث الله ومن عليها :
لعن الله خونة الامة العربية والاسلامية كائن من يكون عراقي او مصري او من اية دولة في المعمورة
فالخونة معروفين ولا حاجة للدفاع عنهم ولو بكلمة وابطال العراق ودماء شهدائهم روت كل سوح القتال العربية ضد اعداء الامة والشمس لا تغطى بغربال
ثم من قال لك ان الرجال ينتصرون بقوة سلاحهم سواء كان روسيا ام امريكيا ؟؟؟
الرجال ينتصرون بالايمان الذي يعمر الصدور بعد مؤازة الخالق العظيم لهم اذا ما تحققت شروط النصر الشرعية ... وما تفرعن اعداءنا علينا الا بسبب ابتعادنا عن تمسكنا بالله ... ابتعدنا عنه فابتعد عن مؤازرتنا وشواهد التاريخ كثيرة على ما اقول فقد انتصر الاسلام على اعتى امبراطوريتين كانتا تسودان العالم ابان ظهور الاسلام رغم تفوقهم الكبير بالعدة والعدد والتجهيز ونوع الاسلحة التي كان الفرس والروم يمتلكونها ... فهل انتصر الاسلام انذاك بالاسلحة الروسية ام الامريكية ... الجميع يعرف سبب الانتصار ... انه قوة الايمان والتمسك بالعقيدة الذي يخلق المعجزات
فلا تدافع عن اي خائن من اية جنسية كانت 
*​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا علي تعليقاتكم 

وإن شاء الله ، سيتم نشر عدد متزايد من المةاضيع التاريخية "الموثقة" .... 

للأسف ، لا يوجد قسم مخصص "للمواضيع التاريخية العسكرية" ، حتي يمكنني نشر 
المواضيع عن حرب العبور الخالدة "أمتوبر 1973" وحـرب الإستنزاف و نكسة حرب 1967 وطبعا
حرب العدوان الثلاثي 1956 والمقاومة السرية المسلحة ضد قوات الغزو الأنجلوفرنسي

يمكنكم أخذ فكرة مسبقة ، بدخول موقعي الرسمي التالي 

http://yahia-al-shaer.com 

http://yahiaalshaer.com

http://yahia-alshaer.com


د. يحي الشاعر


----------

